# The Afternoon Adventure Of Venison Sticks With My Kiddos !!!



## WaterinHoleBrew (Dec 20, 2014)

Hey all, had some venison..... So decided to make some snackin sticks from the burger.... The sticks are 85/15 ratio of venison & beef fat !

The roasts, at least some are in the cure since Dec 9th for VDB.... Here's the link if you'd like to check that out !


http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/173822/my-first-go-at-venison-dried-beef


So here goes the snackin sticks !  















image.jpg



__ WaterinHoleBrew
__ Dec 20, 2014







The cure & seasoning before mixing !

Thanks for lookin.....


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Dec 20, 2014)

image.jpg



__ WaterinHoleBrew
__ Dec 20, 2014


















image.jpg



__ WaterinHoleBrew
__ Dec 20, 2014






The mixers !  :biggrin:


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Dec 20, 2014)

image.jpg



__ WaterinHoleBrew
__ Dec 20, 2014


















image.jpg



__ WaterinHoleBrew
__ Dec 20, 2014


















image.jpg



__ WaterinHoleBrew
__ Dec 20, 2014






The stuffing begins !


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Dec 20, 2014)

Yeeehaaaaaa! That's gonna be some tasty snacks!


----------



## pc farmer (Dec 20, 2014)

Oh Yea.    I am watching.


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Dec 20, 2014)

dirtsailor2003 said:


> Yeeehaaaaaa! That's gonna be some tasty snacks!





c farmer said:


> Oh Yea.    I am watching.



Thanks Case & Adam...  Four hours, got everything mixed & stuffed....  Smoker tomorrow !  :biggrin:

13 lb of sticks.... :sausage:


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Dec 20, 2014)

image.jpg



__ WaterinHoleBrew
__ Dec 20, 2014


















image.jpg



__ WaterinHoleBrew
__ Dec 20, 2014


















image.jpg



__ WaterinHoleBrew
__ Dec 20, 2014


















image.jpg



__ WaterinHoleBrew
__ Dec 20, 2014


















image.jpg



__ WaterinHoleBrew
__ Dec 20, 2014






They be stuffed !


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Dec 20, 2014)

image.jpg



__ WaterinHoleBrew
__ Dec 20, 2014






Into the fridge for the nite !


----------



## pc farmer (Dec 20, 2014)

Man you need a better beer.


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Dec 20, 2014)

c farmer said:


> Man you need a better beer.



I like Bud.... I'am gonna get into home brewing, which is coming....   Too many hobbies, too little $$ !  :biggrin:

Adam, would u like to donate to the WHB, better beer fund ?  :biggrin:

Your comments  hurt !  :ROTF


----------



## pc farmer (Dec 20, 2014)

Maybe if I get a sample.


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Dec 20, 2014)

c farmer said:


> Maybe if I get a sample.



Consider it done....  :biggrin:


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Dec 20, 2014)

image.jpg



__ WaterinHoleBrew
__ Dec 20, 2014


















image.jpg



__ WaterinHoleBrew
__ Dec 20, 2014


















image.jpg



__ WaterinHoleBrew
__ Dec 20, 2014


















image.jpg



__ WaterinHoleBrew
__ Dec 20, 2014






Sorry, I can't leave out my stuffer helpers....   :yahoo:


----------



## Bearcarver (Dec 21, 2014)

Oh Boy!!

This is gonna be some Awesome Stuff !!!
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






It has to be with all those Good Looking Stuffers!!!
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





The one in Red looks like a riot !!
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Be back when the sticks turn Mahogany.







Bear


----------



## themule69 (Dec 21, 2014)

That is going to be some tasty SS! You can't go wrong with help like that.







Happy smoken.

David


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Dec 21, 2014)

Bearcarver said:


> Oh Boy!!
> 
> This is gonna be some Awesome Stuff !!!:drool
> 
> ...



Thanks Bear, they should turn out great with all the help I had !   These two are a kick in the pants to do anything with !  :biggrin:

My daughter is 7 and Daddy's girl and helper....Then there's the one in red.... He's 5 and Dads little helper, he's also the mischievous one....  LOL


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Dec 21, 2014)

Bringing up to room temp for bout an hour before going into smoker !













image.jpg



__ WaterinHoleBrew
__ Dec 21, 2014






My daughters pic !














image.jpg



__ WaterinHoleBrew
__ Dec 21, 2014


















image.jpg



__ WaterinHoleBrew
__ Dec 21, 2014


----------



## tropics (Dec 21, 2014)

Looking Good Plenty of beer to wait and see the final of what the kids did LOL Love seeing your post Lucky Man U R


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Dec 21, 2014)

First batch of sticks are on !  :sausage:













image.jpg



__ WaterinHoleBrew
__ Dec 21, 2014


















image.jpg



__ WaterinHoleBrew
__ Dec 21, 2014


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Dec 21, 2014)

themule69 said:


> That is going to be some tasty SS! You can't go wrong with help like that.
> :popcorn
> Happy smoken.
> David



Thanks David, I hope they still let me help in a few years....   I appreciate ya dropping a line !


----------



## gary s (Dec 21, 2014)

Man does that look great, And those helpers wow top notch. I am going to have to try some of that stuff, just need a grinder and a stuffer.

Gary


----------



## crazymoon (Dec 21, 2014)

WHB, Nice looking sticks and even better looking helpers !


----------



## gary s (Dec 21, 2014)

Man that looks great. And your helpers are top notch. I've always wanted to do that stuff just need a grinder and a stuffer.

Great post and pictures, looks like the kids really enjoyed it.








      
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Gary


----------



## timstalltaletav (Dec 21, 2014)

Excellent looking sticks and all the better that you have some helpers!  I always enjoy seeing your posts with next generation. 

The only assistants I can usually wrangle up have four legs and are only good at cleaning up the floor....

BTW - if you think smoking is addictive and/or expensive, wait until you start brewing....  Although if done correctly the finished product can relieve or make you forget a lot of the pain...


----------



## gary s (Dec 21, 2014)

Sorry about the double post  

Gary


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Dec 21, 2014)

gary s said:


> Man that looks great. And your helpers are top notch. I've always wanted to do that stuff just need a grinder and a stuffer.
> 
> Great post and pictures, looks like the kids really enjoyed it.
> 
> ...



Thanks Gary, much appreciated.... I do have good helpers !  

I was able to get a great deal on the grinder & stuffer.... 

We do enjoy time together & doing good Q on the smoker....


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Dec 21, 2014)

CrazyMoon said:


> WHB, Nice looking sticks and even better looking helpers !



Thanks CM, these two keep me on my toes for sure !  :biggrin:


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Dec 21, 2014)

tjs231 said:


> Excellent looking sticks and all the better that you have some helpers!  I always enjoy seeing your posts with next generation.
> 
> The only assistants I can usually wrangle up have four legs and are only good at cleaning up the floor....
> 
> BTW - if you think smoking is addictive and/or expensive, wait until you start brewing....  Although if done correctly the finished product can relieve or make you forget a lot of the pain...



Thanks tjs, they are fun to do these little projects with....  I appreciate ya dropping a line & for the kind words !  

I have some four legged floor cleaners as well... Somehow when I'm in the kitchen they show up.... :biggrin:

I can't get into home brewing for a while.... This site is costing me to much $$$ as it is !:icon_lol:

Though sometime in the near future I'd sure like to try it !  Another addiction, I mean hobby.... My wife will be sooo happy !  :biggrin:


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Dec 21, 2014)

gary s said:


> Sorry about the double post
> 
> Gary



No worries Gary, thanks for stopping by !


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Dec 21, 2014)

tropics said:


> Looking Good Plenty of beer to wait and see the final of what the kids did LOL Love seeing your post Lucky Man U R



Thanks tropics, waiting for the first batch to be done....  I'am lucky for sure to be the sous chef to my pitmaster's !  

Until the sticks are done, I like your idea!  :cheers:     :biggrin:


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Dec 21, 2014)

Couple hrs in, just bumped the temp up to 160* !  













image.jpg



__ WaterinHoleBrew
__ Dec 21, 2014


----------



## pc farmer (Dec 21, 2014)

Lookin good.


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Dec 21, 2014)

c farmer said:


> Lookin good.



Thanks Adam, I hope they turn out good !


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Dec 21, 2014)

First batch done....  













image.jpg



__ WaterinHoleBrew
__ Dec 21, 2014


















image.jpg



__ WaterinHoleBrew
__ Dec 21, 2014


----------



## disco (Dec 21, 2014)

Oh boy do I love venison sausage in any form and I am looking forward to the final shot.

I've always thought there were only upsides to cooking with your family. However, I just thought, now you have to give them some of the snack stick. 

Just kidding. You have a great sausage crew there!

Disco


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Dec 21, 2014)

So after the rest & cut up, they turned out great.... Must have been my mixers & stuffers.... They are tasty & moist !  Being 85/15, I was worried they were gonna be a little dry, but they are just right !  













image.jpg



__ WaterinHoleBrew
__ Dec 21, 2014


















image.jpg



__ WaterinHoleBrew
__ Dec 21, 2014


----------



## pc farmer (Dec 21, 2014)

Looks great Justin.Hope when I start stuffing mine turn out like yours.


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Dec 21, 2014)

Little better view of the center....













image.jpg



__ WaterinHoleBrew
__ Dec 21, 2014


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Dec 21, 2014)

c farmer said:


> Looks great Justin. Hope when I start stuffing mine turn out like yours.



Thanks Adam, I'm sure yours will be great !  Thumbs Up

:beercheer:


----------



## disco (Dec 21, 2014)

Terrific looking sticks, Justin. I'm sure you will be having good eating.







Disco


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Dec 21, 2014)

Disco said:


> Oh boy do I love venison sausage in any form and I am looking forward to the final shot.
> 
> I've always thought there were only upsides to cooking with your family. However, I just thought, now you have to give them some of the snack stick.
> 
> ...



Thanks so much Disco... I appreciate ya dropping a line....  I know, you get help then they want some of the sticks, But I had to share, now 1/4 of the first batch is gone.... :hissyfit:  lol

Again, thanks for stopping by !


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Dec 21, 2014)

Disco said:


> Terrific looking sticks, Justin. I'm sure you will be having good eating.
> 
> :points1:
> 
> Disco



Thanks so much Disco, sure appreciate it !  

They are tasty so far... First batch done, two more to go !  

:beercheer:

Take care, 

Justin


----------



## Bearcarver (Dec 22, 2014)

Great looking Sticks, Justin!!
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






Those awesome helpers did outstanding work!!--------
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Bear


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Dec 22, 2014)

Bearcarver said:


> Great looking Sticks, Justin!!:drool
> 
> Those awesome helpers did outstanding work!!--------:points:
> 
> ...



Thanks a bunch Bear !  My helpers done a great job, hope they still include me in a few years! :biggrin:

Appreciate ya dropping a line !


----------



## driedstick (Dec 22, 2014)

WHB Great job on the sticks, glad they turned out nice and moist for you. Great looking helpers also. 

Sorry for the late reply I was getting over the Seahawk games still 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  

DS


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Dec 22, 2014)

driedstick said:


> WHB Great job on the sticks, glad they turned out nice and moist for you. Great looking helpers also.
> 
> Sorry for the late reply I was getting over the Seahawk games still :yahoo:
> 
> DS



Thanks DS, they did turn out pretty good & moist.... I was kinda worried...  Pulled them at 148* IT, thanks !  

My helpers are fun to do these little projects with....

No problem with the reply, I figured you'd be :bluesbros: over the Hawks win as I was with the Cowboys win.... 

Take care,

WHB


----------

